

Shrinking the address bar width in browsers - ensmotko
http://smotko.si/browser-layouts/

======
mjolk
Good design doesn't mean "put everything in smaller containers." Chrome uses
distinct rows for tabs, addresses, and bookmarks because each field can
contain a lot of information.

~~~
zidar
Thats true, but wasting space with a container that's too big and almost never
fully used is also questionable. And a lof of information can quickly become
to much information so having a lot in bookmarks there doesn't seem practical
to me.

I just tried this and it works well so I'm sticking with it.

------
lcedp
[1] shows bookmarkbar only when it's usefull (in new tab or (optionally) when
you mouse over the addressbar)

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hide-
bookmark...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hide-
bookmarksbar/)

------
ringmaster
Better yet, put the stuff that's not related to what's on the tab (like
bookmarks) OUTSIDE of the tab. Then I don't have to explicitly hide my
bookmarks every time I capture a screenshot of a browser.

~~~
dkokelley
What happens when you want to navigate to a bookmarked site from the current
tab?

------
mavhc
Short address bars make it easier to use fake urls.
www.google.com.evilsite.com

~~~
ensmotko
This is true, but even if you add half a screen of bookmarks you will still
get at least 600pixels left for the address bar, more than enough to identify
fake sites.

